# Sunday River 5/2



## rocojerry (May 1, 2015)

First day skiing in May for me tmrw at Sunday River.  Tickets are free to all that show up.

Cya on the hill or in the lot.


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

And?


----------



## lspadoni (Dec 9, 2015)

8)


----------

